# Official CM9 Nightlies available.



## tehgeekguy (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey folks,

Just a heads up for those of you who are interested, the official CM9 nightlies have kicked off. Here's the links for Stingray and Wingray.

Stingray:
http://get.cm/?device=stingray

Wingray:
http://get.cm/?device=wingray

As far as what versions are "supported" (remember, these are nightlies, you won't get much support), I couldn't say. I'm just posting this here for ease-of-access to the builds.


----------



## mKiller82 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the links. I went to try this out on my wifi xoom. Coming from EOS, I booted into recovery, wiped everything and installed CM9 and the gapps then wiped again. Now its hosed. During the boot animation, you'll briefly see a popup that says System UI isnt working and Setup Wizard isnt responding... Time to fastboot to stock and try again... glad I have the day off.


----------



## dizz (Aug 29, 2011)

Same here...systemui close the I could see a brief flash of the upgrading box the boot loop....codename android is flying though....the kang cm9 ran good though

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

same here system UI crash but Pete's bug less is ruling

Sent from my Bugless Xoom


----------



## XBoosterX (Jul 20, 2011)

the md5 sums are not correct after download. just have to wait till the bugs are out


----------



## event121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone know if these are stable yet?


----------



## tehgeekguy (Jul 25, 2011)

event121 said:


> Anyone know if these are stable yet?


I wouldn't call it stable yet, there's still a bit to go before I'd install it and use it as a daily driver.


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jan 2, 2012)

event121 said:


> Anyone know if these are stable yet?


No they're not but they work very well and I don't see anything that's bad with it at all

Motorola Xoom: CyanogenMod 9


----------



## XBoosterX (Jul 20, 2011)

New built added for wingray. Downloads are slow. Anyone test this one yet?????


----------



## strider51 (Dec 28, 2011)

XBoosterX said:


> New built added for wingray. Downloads are slow. Anyone test this one yet?????


Didn't work for me. Same results as last time. Bootloop with portrait sized boot animation.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

So did CM give up on the Xoom?? Nothing listed at all in the links provided for either.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

PacerguyDon said:


> So did CM give up on the Xoom?? Nothing listed at all in the links provided for either.


No, we are going to be testing a few builds from the CM buildbox, and then "official" builds should be rolling out soon after. Thank you for your patience!


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

Steady Hawkin said:


> No, we are going to be testing a few builds from the CM buildbox, and then "official" builds should be rolling out soon after. Thank you for your patience!


Thanks for the update. New to the Xoom, so any and all info is appreciated.


----------



## nathanp8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm running the latest CM9 nightly on my 4G Xoom right now!

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------

